# break from recession



## jprender (8 Apr 2009)

cool little game here to break the gloom !!


http://doyouwantsome.mybrute.com


----------



## Smashbox (8 Apr 2009)

How is that fun.. the fighting is automatic! I wanted to go rip someones head off or something at least...


----------



## jprender (8 Apr 2009)

even though the fighting is automatic, it is still a bit of fun.

The more you fight, the more weapons you get etc etc and the damage inflicted becomes greater.


----------



## jprender (9 Apr 2009)

Haha,

this thing just gets better and better.

give it a go...


http://doyouwantsome.mybrute.com


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

I was always a man of simple pleasure myself................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U35b7BJJBJU


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I used to love space invaders


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I used to love space invaders


 
Space Invaders bring back very happy memories of my late teens. There was a town near where I grew up to which we went every weekend and we always went to the same pub. There was the bar, an adjacent room with a pool table, a juke box (which one of our group was able to give a bypass to so we had free music!) and a Space Invader game machine. And in the room behind it was a kind of an internal take away where they cooked chips etc. The room with the entertainment was tight and much more so with about 20 of us crammed in there!

Porter, chips, pool, Space Invaders and a juke box, all for a few pounds each Saturday night, with a good chance of an arguement or a fight over someone spilling or drinking someone else's pint. Character-building Utopian days! 

And this was the song that was played about 20 times more than any other each night on the juke box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXc_z5x5oQY     Decent music!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I've never even heard of it....


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I've never even heard of it....


 
Isn't that one of the problems with life in a convent? 

Still, we're glad you got out when you did!


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And this was the song that was played about 20 times more than any other each night on the juke box.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXc_z5x5oQY Decent music!


 
Why, oh why did I click on that link? That's terrible Lex!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Why, oh why did I click on that link? That's terrible Lex!


 
Back then, Baldy, we used to drink Smithwicks. Maybe that had something to do with it............


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Back then, Baldy, we used to drink Smithwicks. Maybe that had something to do with it............


 
Drinking green diesel would have an adverse effect alright! I never heard of a Corkman drinking Smithwick's, always thought of it as an up-the-country drink, same as Lyon's (excuse for) tea.


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Apr 2009)

I thought it was just East Coast people that drink smithwicks, personally i think it could strip paint !!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Isn't that one of the problems with life in a convent?
> 
> Still, we're glad you got out when you did!


 
Yeah but life there did have its good points too Lex.

People like you were never let in, so that was nice.


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Why, oh why did I click on that link? That's terrible Lex!


 
WHAAAAT?!?!

It's genius!


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> WHAAAAT?!?!
> 
> It's genius!


 
Good grief.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks Cav. Good to have a friend when your own people turn on you!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yeah but life there did have its good points too Lex.
> 
> People like you were never let in, so that was nice.


 
Not true! I used to put on old clothes and the nuns used to let me in coz they thought I was the gardener.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Lex, I'm merely trying to make sure that we rebels are able to hold our heads high. My criticism is good for our superior race.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Drinking green diesel would have an adverse effect alright! I never heard of a Corkman drinking Smithwick's, always thought of it as an up-the-country drink, same as Lyon's (excuse for) tea.


 
Ah yes, we were young, we were foolish, we had nothing but we were happy!!!!!!!!!!

The pub had Guinness, Murphy's and Smithwicks on tap and the only lager they had was pint bottles of Carling. Remember those? The ones with the tiny neck. 

http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...le&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G&ei=kSTeSaSZApmRjAe1opGpDghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w86X4wjjhw


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> the only lager they had was pint bottles of Carling. Remember those? The ones with the tiny neck.


 
We still have those in our local, especially stocked for one of the lads. Small country pubs are great.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> We still have those in our local, especially stocked for one of the lads. Small country pubs are great.


 
In my local, they keep a special pint glass with a handle on it, for one of the regulars.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> We still have those in our local, especially stocked for one of the lads. Small country pubs are great.


 
I remember the Horseshoe Bar in Turner's Cross stocking up with pint bottles of Phoenix on days when City were playing Waterford.

Is Phoenix still being brewed?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Apr 2009)

Are Cork City still playing


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Are Cork City still playing


 
Not only are they still playing but things are so good that they left all spectators in for free to their home game against Drogheda on Tuesday night last, the day of the budget. And they won, one - nil.


----------



## samanthajane (10 Apr 2009)

jprender said:


> cool little game here to break the gloom !!
> 
> 
> http://doyouwantsome.mybrute.com


 
thanks for that now i'm addicted lol 

I need pupils......http://samanthajane.mybrute.com i'm not doing that well haha

Oh and thanks also to the person that mentioned space invaders, i didn't get much done yesterday and it's not looking good for today either.


----------



## jprender (11 Apr 2009)

No probs !!

It is an addictive little fecker though !!


http://doyouwantsome.mybrute.com/


check it out !!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Not only are they still playing but things are so good that they left all spectators in for free to their home game against Drogheda on Tuesday night last, the day of the budget. And they won, one - nil.



Is that another new crest ??


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Apr 2009)

Yeah. Replaces this one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Apr 2009)

And if things go to the dogs they could always use this....


----------

